# What are some names of over the counter antacids



## msbearr (Jul 30, 2007)

I am looking for a list of antacids and if so a list of side effects.Thanks,Stacie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are generally three types (although each one has lots of brand names).Aluminum containing ones.Magnesium containing ones.Calcium containing ones.And several have a combination of these ingredients.Typically calcium containing ones tend to be constipatingTypically magnesium containing ones test to loosen the stools.Aluminum ones I think tend to be stool consistency neutral.Aluminum onlyhttp://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...er/a699048.htmlAluminum + magnesium oneshttp://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...er/a601013.htmlMagnesium onlyhttp://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...er/a601073.htmlCalcium ones (and there is calcium supplement info as the same compound is used for bothhttp://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...er/a601032.htmlSome brands may have more than one formulation so you want to read the ingredient list, not just the brand name.K.


----------

